# LAYERS - Free Orchestral Instrument - SINE Player update 1.0.2



## OrchestralTools (Jan 22, 2019)

Available soon, exclusively for the new OT Sample Player as a free gift to everyone.


----------



## ridgero (Jan 22, 2019)

Dear OT, just two words: Thank you!


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 22, 2019)

Wow!! This looks really cool


----------



## Adam Takacs (Jan 22, 2019)

You guys are incredible! A new era begins. Thank you so much for all of these outstanding and evergreen creative tools!


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 22, 2019)

tadam said:


> You guys are incredible! A new era begins. Thank you so much for all of these outstanding and evergreen creative tools!


+1


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 22, 2019)

Solid marketing and very generous... danke!


----------



## dhlkid (Jan 22, 2019)

Thx


----------



## Fleer (Jan 22, 2019)

Spitfire will have to up their game


----------



## Daniel (Jan 22, 2019)

Thank you, OrchestralTools.


----------



## dogdad (Jan 22, 2019)

Thank you! Excitedly looking forward to your new player!


----------



## markleake (Jan 23, 2019)

Wow... thank you OT! This sounds wonderful!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 24, 2019)

Looking forward to taking this for a spin in the new player when available. Thank you OT.


----------



## Dex (Jan 25, 2019)

Looks fantastic! Can’t wait to try it.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 25, 2019)

OrchestralTools said:


> Available soon, exclusively for the new OT Sample Player as a free gift to everyone.



Class act all the way. Thanks OT!


----------



## erica-grace (Jan 25, 2019)

Cool - ty!

What are the sys req for the player? Will it install and run on W7?


----------



## fuztec25 (Jan 25, 2019)

OMG... This is... AWESOME!!!


----------



## YaniDee (Feb 10, 2019)

Any news on this?


----------



## Rey (Feb 17, 2019)

YaniDee said:


> Any news on this?


yeah I want to try out that sample player. I suppose this will be out by summer the earliest?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 17, 2019)

They said 2019. Beyond that I don't think they've mentioned anything, so I don't think anyone here can say.


Rey said:


> I suppose this will be out by summer the earliest?


Maybe it's better not to put out info if there's no basis for it.


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 17, 2019)

Interesting, I don't think OT said to be continuing putting out Kontakt instruments, like SF declared (and have done). So OT may even be further along than SF on the new player. Maybe it's just a matter of a month or two?!


----------



## Dex (Feb 17, 2019)

They said "soon." It looks great and I can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## Rey (Feb 17, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> They said 2019. Beyond that I don't think they've mentioned anything, so I don't think anyone here can say.
> 
> Maybe it's better not to put out info if there's no basis for it.



Since summer is their next sale period I think it's a good time since many will will be purchasing their libraries during those time to also experience the new sampler. You know, to motivate you to buy even more and drive sales. That's your basis

Also it's a speculation by the soonest. As late as it can get is december


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 17, 2019)

Rey said:


> Since summer is their next sale period


Oh, cool. Where did you hear that summer is their next sale period?


----------



## Rey (Feb 17, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Oh, cool. Where did you hear that summer is their next sale period?



The birds told me


----------



## Rey (Feb 17, 2019)

Rey said:


> The birds told me


nah jk. its all speculation mate. why you look all angry over speculation?


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 17, 2019)

I can't wait to see and test their new sampler.


----------



## Rey (Feb 17, 2019)

germancomponist said:


> I can't wait to see and test their new sampler.


me too. I probably gonna start buying their libraries now they got a new sampler


----------



## kj.metissage (Oct 1, 2019)

You got my attention !

How soon ?


----------



## korruptkey (Oct 9, 2019)

This is basically a great way to get people to test out a new software en masse.

Not that I'm complaining...


----------



## Peter Satera (Oct 9, 2019)

Damn it, this bump gave me a tent-on.


----------



## korruptkey (Oct 9, 2019)

sorry I didn't even realize it was a bump :(


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 9, 2019)

korruptkey said:


> sorry I didn't even realize it was a bump :(


 :emoji_angry:


----------



## axb312 (Nov 24, 2019)

@OrchestralTools @OT_Tobias Any updates on this?


----------



## BillBk (Jan 1, 2020)

Well, it's been about a year since the announcement, and we're also in a new year. Think OT decided not to do this Layers thing after all?......seems to be the case. Too bad, looked cool.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 1, 2020)

From this Dec 17 post:
"Layers will come later!"

Seems reasonable to think it's still in the works.


----------



## constaneum (Jan 1, 2020)

i rather wait for them to stabilize the SINE player after hearing comments on crashes here and there. Worrying.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 15, 2020)

Hey guys,

IT'S HERE.

Please welcome Layers—a free orchestral instrument!



Layers is a free orchestral instrument that works exclusively with SINE, and an easy way to add orchestral sounds to your compositions and productions. Draw from the finest recordings of strings, woodwinds, and brass. Generate full chords with one-touch simplicity. And seamlessly blend layers of tonal colors and dynamics with your MIDI controller.

Find out more about Layers and download for free at http://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/45 (www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/45)

Download SINE free here: http://www.getsine.com (www.getsine.com)

As a side note, we're already working on another update for SINE and we'll keep you posted on this.

We are so excited to hear your thoughts on Layers.
Thanks again for all your support.

Best,

OT Team


----------



## ptram (Jan 15, 2020)

Thank you! Indeed, a very nice gift!

Paolo


----------



## devonmyles (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks for this free library, OT. It certainly sounds interesting.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 15, 2020)

Can anyone tell how big the download is? Not sure if the SINE player is doing anything. In the download area, the library kind of shows up, but doesn't show any download progress or anything that could be interpreted as some kind of activity.


----------



## chrisr (Jan 15, 2020)

Sine was obviously not happy here either @Jimmy Hellfire - In fact the whole OT site seems to be down currently. I'm guessing they underestimated how popular this might be? I will try again in the morning (uk) once the USA has gone to bed.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 15, 2020)

Yes, I guess we wrecked the whole thing with our curiosity.


----------



## brenneisen (Jan 15, 2020)

has anyone got this?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 15, 2020)

seems to be downloading fine here, did it through the Sine player (not actually done yet).

there is a progress bar and it works.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 15, 2020)

Hey guys,

@Jimmy Hellfire for Layers? It's 10GB compressed!

Guys–We're having some issues with our server, just hang in there as we're trying to solve ASAP.
We'll keep you posted about it.

Best,

OT


----------



## angeruroth (Jan 15, 2020)

Hmm, I just followed the email instructions, reinstalling and all that just in case, but when I go to "My Licenses" there is a blank page.
My guess? Maybe the servers are burning under the pressure. A free full orchestra from a major company tends to do that, even if its just chords.


```
Cannot retrieve online content.
Integration Error
nested: Request failed.
RESTCallError - The REST call failed.
```


----------



## D Halgren (Jan 15, 2020)

chrisr said:


> Sine was obviously not happy here either @Jimmy Hellfire - In fact the whole OT site seems to be down currently. I'm guessing they underestimated how popular this might be? I will try again in the morning (uk) once the USA has gone to bed.


Haven't you heard? We never sleep!


----------



## mralmostpopular (Jan 15, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> IT'S HERE.
> 
> ...




So no problem prioritizing this free instrument, but you’re going to keep holding onto people’s money?


----------



## Billy Palmer (Jan 15, 2020)

Look forward to trying this tomorrow - thank you @OT Team!


----------



## lumcas (Jan 15, 2020)

brenneisen said:


> has anyone got this?



Thanks for asking, but no. However I've got plenty of other errors and freezes. SINE comes with sooo many error message round robins.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 15, 2020)

hmmm lumcas mind getting something like OBS and recording your usage of sine for a few crashes?

I've grown very patient because kontakt has a tendancy to freeze with very large multis for me, so I always wait until everything completely loads(clicking around too fast causes my daw to become unresponsive/crash) So maybe this learned behavior has carried over to sine for me?

I think a few of the times that I crashed I was flicking around between the different tabs pretty fast, or trying to move articulations around the second they loaded


----------



## chrisr (Jan 16, 2020)

So I downloaded this morning and it's all working great - playing through some patches now - this is a fantastic library, thank you!


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 16, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I think a few of the times that I crashed I was flicking around between the different tabs pretty fast, or trying to move articulations around the second they loaded



In fairness, this shouldn't cause the player to freeze indefinitely. It is quite obvious that it has some pretty serious stability issues from all the reports on here. I too am getting a little frustrated with the constant freezing/crashing. It has been a month since release and was rather hoping this might be fixed by now.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 16, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> In fairness, this shouldn't cause the player to freeze indefinitely. It is quite obvious that it has some pretty serious stability issues from all the reports on here. I too am getting a little frustrated with the constant freezing/crashing. It has been a month since release and was rather hoping this might be fixed by now.


well it does that to me in kontakt which has been out far far longer lol


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Jan 16, 2020)

mralmostpopular said:


> So no problem prioritizing this free instrument, but you’re going to keep holding onto people’s money?


Man, you already mentioned this in another threat. I'm sorry this happened to you and it should not, but please get back to normal and do not hijack every OT threat to continue a privat little war. Thank you !


----------



## lumcas (Jan 16, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> hmmm lumcas mind getting something like OBS and recording your usage of sine for a few crashes?
> 
> I've grown very patient because kontakt has a tendancy to freeze with very large multis for me, so I always wait until everything completely loads(clicking around too fast causes my daw to become unresponsive/crash) So maybe this learned behavior has carried over to sine for me?
> 
> I think a few of the times that I crashed I was flicking around between the different tabs pretty fast, or trying to move articulations around the second they loaded



Thanks for the help. Well, I've moved on and will get back to SINE when time allows (in a week or so). Like you said, patience is the key. Mind you I'm not bitching about anything, it is a free product after all and I truly like all other OT libraries I own. However, this rather underwhelming experience have really helped me in a way - I won't bite on JXL Brass for now, I'll give it some time and let the dust settle.


----------



## jon wayne (Jan 16, 2020)

I know this topic has already been discussed somewhere, but since the Teldex IRs are not readily available, how would you blend other non-OT libraries with the layers?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 16, 2020)

jon wayne said:


> I know this topic has already been discussed somewhere, but since the Teldex IRs are not readily available, how would you blend other non-OT libraries with the layers?


your ears, and trying to figure out the common ground. 

if you're using cinesamples or cinematic studio stuff - the tails are going to be similar anyways. If you're trying to use it with spitfire AIR libraries, using a neve preamp sim(like waves NLS, or ones included in the slate digital plugins) with a helping of drive from the preamp, and a splash of a medium church-esque reverb will put it closer to air. 

but most of the scoring stage stuff fits pretty easily...


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 16, 2020)

Downloaded it, just started playing with it.

It sounds gorgeous! And I probably will never use it. I just don't compose that way.


----------



## jon wayne (Jan 16, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Downloaded it, just started playing with it.
> 
> It sounds gorgeous! And I probably will never use it. I just don't compose that way.


I don’t compose that way either, but the realism and the instrument spread would sure enhance something I already composed. I like the fact they the attacks aren’t perfect in sync.That’s what real players do. I will use it.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 16, 2020)

jon wayne said:


> I don’t compose that way either, but the realism and the instrument spread would sure enhance something I already composed. I like the fact they the attacks aren’t perfect in sync.That’s what real players do. I will use it.



Great, can't wait to hear more major, minor, and sus 4 triads


----------



## jon wayne (Jan 16, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Great, can't wait to hear more major, minor, and sus 4 triads


I stopped ending my orchestral pieces on flat 5’s and sharp 11s. Makes the audience nervous.


----------



## spoilthechild (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi! To those who were able to complete the Layers download, may I ask around how long it took to download? Been downloading via Sine since yesterday and still not done. I'm guessing that most probably, something's not right with my download _(please see gif below)_ as I've been reading that others were able to download it within a day. Any thoughts?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Peter Satera (Jan 16, 2020)

spoilthechild said:


> Hi! To those who were able to complete the Layers download, may I ask around how long it took to download? Been downloading via Sine since yesterday and still not done. I'm guessing that most probably, something's not right with my download _(please see gif below)_ as I've been reading that others were able to download it within a day. Any thoughts?  Thank you in advance.


Not long at all, around 15 mins or so. So yeah, something is up.


----------



## spoilthechild (Jan 16, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> Not long at all, around 15 mins or so. So yeah, something is up.



Hi! Thanks for the info!  Ok, time for me to re-download.


----------



## Peter Satera (Jan 16, 2020)

spoilthechild said:


> Hi! Thanks for the info!  Ok, time for me to re-download.


I suggest trying a single instrument and mic position to start with. See how that goes.


----------



## spoilthechild (Jan 16, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> I suggest trying a single instrument and mic position to start with. See how that goes.



Hi, Peter. Thank you for your advice. 

Aside from no instrument having been installed (2nd photo below), my Library tab (1st photo) also shows an empty window.Incidentally, may I ask how to go about re-downloading? I tried to press the "X" boxes (in one of the tabs/pages of the UI, as seen in 4rd photo below) and also tried to click the "re-download" link (4th photo below) but both to no avail, as in nothing happens. 
Would you happen to have an idea on how to go about this? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Peter Satera (Jan 16, 2020)

spoilthechild said:


> Hi, Peter. Thank you for your advice.
> 
> Aside from no instrument having been installed (2nd photo below), my Library tab (1st photo) also shows an empty window.Incidentally, may I ask how to go about re-downloading? I tried to press the "X" boxes (in one of the tabs/pages of the UI, as seen in 4rd photo below) and also tried to click the "re-download" link (4th photo below) but both to no avail, as in nothing happens.
> Would you happen to have an idea on how to go about this? Thank you in advance.


Hi Spoilthechild. You will have nothing in your library until you have an instrument installed. The first place to download the instrument is as you have been doing. In 'My Licenses'. It appears you are having issues. The X will indeed stop the download, and then you can try it again. Many people are having issues as I have read on social media OT I believe are aiming to fix issues at this point.

I downloaded some extra mics to show you a quick example in real time, as when it is working, it should be fast and straight forward like so.


View attachment 2020-01-16 23-51-42.mp4


----------



## spoilthechild (Jan 16, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> Hi Spoilthechild. You will have nothing in your library until you have an instrument installed. The first place to download the instrument is as you have been doing. In 'My Licenses'. It appears you are having issues. The X will indeed stop the download, and then you can try it again. Many people are having issues as I have read on social media OT I believe are aiming to fix issues at this point.
> 
> I downloaded some extra mics to show you a quick example in real time, as when it is working, it should be fast and straight forward like so.
> 
> ...





















Wow, Peter, thank you so much for your very generous help what with your even having made a video for reference! Very much appreciated! Ok, I shall refer to your helpful video, which I've just downloaded, as soon as OT site issue is resolved and I have found a way to re-download. Thank you again!


----------



## Peter Satera (Jan 16, 2020)

spoilthechild said:


> Wow, Peter, thank you so much for your very generous help what with your even having made a video for reference! Very much appreciated! Ok, I shall refer to your helpful video, which I've just downloaded, as soon as OT site issue is resolved and I have found a way to re-download. Thank you again!



You're welcome. Unfortunately the video will unlikely resolve the issue you appear to be having. But hang tight, these issues people are having will help OT isolate problems now. Hopefully, making the player adoptable for all in the long run. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## angeruroth (Jan 16, 2020)

Now it works, and fast, download and player.
The chords per note, well, I may try that and fail again, but this is, nonetheless, a really good way to show how OTs player works and sounds, including the download of individual artics/mics, and I'd say its a success.
I'll try to find time this weekend to make something with it.


----------



## spoilthechild (Jan 16, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> You're welcome. Unfortunately the video will unlikely resolve the issue you appear to be having. But hang tight, these issues people are having will help OT isolate problems now. Hopefully, making the player adoptable for all in the long run. Fingers crossed for you!




Thank you, Peter! As I am not very techie, surely, your video will be a really good reference for me when I do get to start the re-download process. And yes, indeed, fingers crossed for us with download issues. Thank you again!


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 16, 2020)

Seems a bit undercooked to me.

How come I can't add my existing OT licenses - just point to them in my OT folder, scan the folders, phone home, and add them to the "My Licenses" tab?

No way I can find to install into a location other than the root of a drive - then manually move it to my OT folder.

No config page to setup a 'default" OT folder location...

Could the font be any smaller? Resizing the windows doesn't increase font / view / image sizes...

Other than that it's great...


----------



## jon wayne (Jan 16, 2020)

lp59burst said:


> Seems a bit undercooked to me.
> 
> How come I can't add my existing OT licenses - just point to them in my OT folder, scan the folders, phone home, and add them to the "My Licenses" tab?
> 
> ...


Looks like you need to get your money back!!


----------



## Royosho (Jan 16, 2020)

My biggest concern is that it isn't perfect. Another issue is that it didn't automatically install to my computer the moment I thought of downloading it. Furthermore, I'm wondering why OT customer service hasn't proactively reached out to me to make sure my day is going well. It's like they don't even care.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 16, 2020)

Royosho said:


> My biggest concern is that it isn't perfect. Another issue is that it didn't automatically install to my computer the moment I thought of downloading it. Furthermore, I'm wondering why OT customer service hasn't proactively reached out to me to make sure my day is going well. It's like they don't even care.


surely if they continue this business model they'll go bankrupt

I pay 0$ for orchestral tools so they can be a clingy girlfriend, not a sample library


----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 16, 2020)

lp59burst said:


> How come I can't add my existing OT licenses - just point to them in my OT folder, scan the folders, phone home, and add them to the "My Licenses" tab?



I believe it is stated in the FAQ that adding existing licenses will be possible in the (near?) future.


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 17, 2020)

jon wayne said:


> Looks like you need to get your money back!!


You're absolutely right... no-one ever points out areas for improvement on free VI players...

oh, and just in case you hadn't noticed, only *Layers* is free in Sine...


----------



## TGV (Jan 18, 2020)

Played a bit with it: it works fine, patches load quite fast, didn't experience any problems (except the SINE Player application crashes when I close it). It's a good way to demo the player. It's certainly capable software: e.g., the sustain low unison woodwinds have a horrible release, but it's pretty easy to change. It's a pity it cuts the sound as soon as you change the envelope (performance reasons, I suppose). I'm quite impressed by the player, and its integration with the store and downloader.

But Layers is not for me.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 18, 2020)

Hey guys,

We just dropped a Layers walkthrough video!

You can watch it here:



We've been so busy at NAMM, but we're reading your comments and we'll get back to you all soon. Remember if you have any issues please reach out to our dedicated support team at [email protected].

Best,

OT Team


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 18, 2020)

lp59burst said:


> No way I can find to install into a location other than the root of a drive - then manually move it to my OT folder.


After you move your downloads to your preferred location, how do you tell Sine where you moved them to?

Incidentally, OT support told me they plan to add custom install locations to a future update.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 18, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> After you move your downloads to your preferred location, how do you tell Sine where you moved them to?
> 
> Incidentally, OT support told me they plan to add custom install locations to a future update.


there is a button I think in the library view, drawing a blank and I'm not hope to look


----------



## idematoa (Jan 19, 2020)

*01 - OT - Layers - Full Orchestra - Chords Sus4 Sustain
02 - SA - ASE - A Good Start*

OT - Layers - Full Orchestra - Chords Sus4 Sustain


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 19, 2020)

The player is nice, but I was quite disappointed by "Layers" , just things I never use . Waiting for the integration of the libaries I own.


----------



## premjj (Jan 19, 2020)

Is there a way to resize the interface inside the DAW (Cubase)? Am barely able to see 60% of the interface when I launch it. Doesn't happen in the standalone mode.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 19, 2020)

Sid Francis said:


> The player is nice, but I was quite disappointed by "Layers" , just things I never use . Waiting for the integration of the libaries I own.



Most free stuff is something I never use. After time I started to realize how much free stuff starts to take up space even when archiving thinking "I may use it someday".


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 19, 2020)

kitekrazy said:


> Most free stuff is something I never use. After time I started to realize how much free stuff starts to take up space even when archiving thinking "I may use it someday".


That!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Mar 18, 2020)

Hey everyone,

*The SINE Player 1.0.2 update is here!*

Before we begin, we’d like to thank you all for your patience over the last few months. Developing SINE takes a massive amount of time and resources, and our team has been working around the clock on this update. We’re fully committed to the SINE Player and we’re working our hardest on making it perfect for everyone.
Thank you especially to all of you who reported issues to [email protected]. This really does help us to improve things.
This update fixes the performance issues some of you have experienced.


*Downloading the new update*

To download the new update, please head to http://www.getsine.com (www.getsine.com) and click ‘Download’.

Tobias has created some useful documents on our Helpdesk: https://orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com/


*Junkie XL Brass 1.1 update coming soon*
Although the SINE Player update is available to download, the Junkie XL Brass update is still undergoing some tests. But we didn't want you to have to wait any longer for the SINE Player update. We can tell you that the Junkie XL Brass update is coming VERY soon, bringing the following improvements:


A new Full Brass instrument for sketching ideas is now available with Sustains, Stacatissimo, and Marcato Short articulations for owners of the full collection.
Horns a6: Re-edited and re-tuned Legato transitions.
Trombones a6: Tuning issues fixed.
Cimbassi a3: Various sample and editing issues fixed.
Refined tuning on Staccato and Staccatissimo patches for Trombones a3 + a6, and Trumpets a3 + a6.

*What’s in the SINE update?*

First up, we fixed some specific issues, including:


The hanging legato notes issue that occurred when switching between articulations with variable key ranges.
PolyMaps are now correctly recalled in existing projects.
Layers will load fine on case-sensitive drive formats.
Please note: This will be available for Junkie XL Brass in the upcoming update.
But we mainly focused on performance, so you should see some improvements, including:


Performance is not degraded when playing an instance while another instance is loading.
No performance issues when using higher MIDI channel numbers.
Projects will now load and close faster.
*Access the full changelog here: *
https://orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com/article/366-sine-player-changelog

Thanks so much again for your patience and your continued support. Remember—if you do run into a bug, please report it by contacting us at: [email protected].

Best,

OT


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 18, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> To download the new update, please head to http://www.getsine.com (www.getsine.com) and click ‘Download’.


http://www.getsine.com (www.getsine.com) redirects to https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/get-sine. I don't see a link labeled "Download" on that page.


----------



## Camus (Mar 18, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> http://www.getsine.com (www.getsine.com) redirects to https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/get-sine. I don't see a link labeled "Download" on that page.



I think you must be signed in. I can see the download button


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 18, 2020)

Camus said:


> I think you must be signed in. I can see the download button


I am signed in to my account. The only button I can see is labeled "Register now" at the very bottom of the page.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Mar 19, 2020)

@rrichard63 make sure your browser window is big enough. If it is too small, you'll see the mobile site, which does not have a download link.


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 19, 2020)

OT_Tobias said:


> @rrichard63 make sure your browser window is big enough. If it is too small, you'll see the mobile site, which does not have a download link.


Okay, thank you.


----------



## Igor (Mar 23, 2021)

So, I'm totally confused. I've tried downloading the free instruments, just to get a feel for the player. And finding it completely impossible to do so. I've seen a few complaints about this earlier in the thread, with seemingly no resolutions. If I click on "My Licenses" I can see the various licenses for the "SINE Factory" and "Free Series" instruments. When I click "Details" I can see it's either a.) downloading (forever, without showing progress), or b.) says "Mix" (which I can then click on to re-download). And if I do that I end up back at square-one. I don't see how to install at all. Is there no way to just manually download the files and then "add" them to the player, like in Play, Kontakt, Vienna, and so on??


----------



## bill5 (Mar 23, 2021)

Aren't sampler players great??


----------



## Getsumen (Mar 23, 2021)

Igor said:


> So, I'm totally confused. I've tried downloading the free instruments, just to get a feel for the player. And finding it completely impossible to do so. I've seen a few complaints about this earlier in the thread, with seemingly no resolutions. If I click on "My Licenses" I can see the various licenses for the "SINE Factory" and "Free Series" instruments. When I click "Details" I can see it's either a.) downloading (forever, without showing progress), or b.) says "Mix" (which I can then click on to re-download). And if I do that I end up back at square-one. I don't see how to install at all. Is there no way to just manually download the files and then "add" them to the player, like in Play, Kontakt, Vienna, and so on??


Tbh not sure exactly what you're saying (Sounds like you didn't buy it?), but the install process is:

Go to the store tabs. Buy Layers (in this case it's free)
Go to my licenses.

Click on "Details" for Layers
Select the mic positions you want to download. Download

(Layers doesn't have a mix mic, but SINE Factory does. Are you sure you are even downloading the right thing?)


----------



## Igor (Mar 23, 2021)

I figured it out. It was mentioned in another thread that, on some machines, it's impossible to install to any drive other than the system drive. (On Mac.) This was the case for me. It's solved now. Kind of a ridiculous bug. Hopefully I can move the libraries afterwards and re-link. (Haven't tried that yet.) But the installs are now working (on the default drive).


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 23, 2021)

Igor said:


> I figured it out. It was mentioned in another thread that, on some machines, it's impossible to install to any drive other than the system drive. (On Mac.) This was the case for me. It's solved now. Kind of a ridiculous bug. Hopefully I can move the libraries afterwards and re-link. (Haven't tried that yet.) But the installs are now working (on the default drive).


Do you get the option to install on other drives? You should. Or does it just not work when you try to install elsewhere. It is a constraint of Sine that it has to be installed at the top level of the drive. That is you can't navigate to a folder on a drive and install it there.


----------



## Igor (Mar 23, 2021)

I get the option. The problem is if I select any drive other than my system drive the download simply doesn't work. It hangs forever. I can literally come back a day later and it still will not have download a single MB. But if I choose the system drive the download (and subsequent installation) begins immediately.


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 24, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> It is a constraint of Sine that it has to be installed at the top level of the drive. That is you can't navigate to a folder on a drive and install it there.


Many months ago, Orchestral Tools told me they were planning to fix this. But I don't think that has happened yet.


----------

